# XCode 3.2 - Framework - Headers non trouvés



## mp_ (8 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je m'arrache les cheveux : ayant migré de mon ancien iBook vers mon nouveau MBP, j'ai récupéré mes développements.

Dans un de mes projets, j'utilise un framework externe. Cependant, là où ça fonctionnait sur mon iBook, la compilation échoue sur mon MBP : les headers ne sont pas trouvés.

Ce que j'ai fait :
- Compilation du framework : pas d'erreur, compilé en Debug et en Release.
- Dans le projet : ajout du framework (framework_dir/build/Release/monFramework.framework) dans la catégorie "Linked Frameworks".
- Le framework est bien ajouté dans la catégorie "Linked Libraries" des infos de mon target.
- Les headers sont bien trouvés par l'autocomplétion dans le code ( #import <monFramework/truc.h> ) :mouais:
- Mais rien à faire : "File not found" à la compilation.

Je sais plus par où chercher, à l'aide !

Merci


----------



## macintosh_plus (8 Mai 2010)

1) ajouter une phase de compilation de type "copie"
2) dans les propriétés sélectionner "Frameworks"
3) glisser le frameworks dans la phase de copie pour qu'il soit copier dans le logiciel lors de la compilation

4) me faire un chèque de 10 :rateau:


----------



## mp_ (8 Mai 2010)

Ca ne marche pas. Que je fasse l'import avec "" ou <> :/


----------



## Fingah (18 Mai 2010)

dans le projet que tu utilises pour compiler le framework il faut bien veiller a passer les headers en publics

donc dans la target la ou tu mets les headers de ton fmwk il faut regarder dans la liste des fichiers (Set Role) et les passer en public

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h19 ----------

je viens aussi de penser a un autre truc ... quel est le message d'erreur exactement ?

es tu certain que ce n'est pas un probleme de "Installation Directory" ?


----------

